# Auto Train - pre Amtrak



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2010)

I was speaking to an aquaintance today who informed me that in the 1970's, she worked for the Auto Train (before Amtrak purchased it). When she was an attendant, she wore a short skirt and go-go boots. When she worked as a ticket agent, she wore roller skates. She said it was a great job and she had a lot of fun. My guess is that she was in her 20's then. She kept her uniforms and donated them to a museum in Sanford.

After working for the auto train, she worked for the airlines for 25 years. She told me that she would much rather take a train than fly.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 28, 2010)

pennyk said:


> I was speaking to an aquaintance today who informed me that in the 1970's, she worked for the Auto Train (before Amtrak purchased it). When she was an attendant, she wore a short skirt and go-go boots. When she worked as a ticket agent, she wore roller skates. She said it was a great job and she had a lot of fun. My guess is that she was in her 20's then. She kept her uniforms and donated them to a museum in Sanford.
> 
> After working for the auto train, she worked for the airlines for 25 years. She told me that she would much rather take a train than fly.


I was a passenger once of the Auto-Train Corporation back in the summer of 1978. I unfortunately do not remember much of the trip details including the dress attire of the female attendants.  One event I do remember well was at the evening meal when I was paired with a young lady around my age of 26. We were probably the youngest on the train! She mentioned that she was traveling by train to transport her cats home. We were hitting off well and after the meal she invited me back to her sleeper. I eagerly accepted but when she opened her compartment door I quickly changed my mind! Inside the sleeper were, I kid you not, six cats occupying the room! I promptly said goodbye and hightailed it back to my room.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 28, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I was speaking to an aquaintance today who informed me that in the 1970's, she worked for the Auto Train (before Amtrak purchased it). When she was an attendant, she wore a short skirt and go-go boots. When she worked as a ticket agent, she wore roller skates. She said it was a great job and she had a lot of fun. My guess is that she was in her 20's then. She kept her uniforms and donated them to a museum in Sanford.
> ...



6 cats in a room    No wonder the Auto-Train Corporation was not sucessful. Who would want to use that room after the cat woman. :unsure:

I did not travel on the Auto Train until Amtrak took it over. I will ask my friend if she remembers the "pet" policy in the 1970's.

BTW, if you were 26 in 1978, then we are the same age.


----------



## Dovecote (Oct 28, 2010)

pennyk said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


The pet policy was liberal to say the least probably because the operation has privately owned and operated. Another memory I have of that trip was having a discussion with a middle aged couple before vehicle loading. They had traveled the Auto-Train in the past but they were not fond of it. They only took the train because they both were afraid to fly. One of the reasons they did not like the train was because on one occasion there were mice in the room :help: Perhaps that is why cats were allowed in the room :lol:

BTW, what I would do to be 26 again. :giggle:


----------

